# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Dieet: gezond afvallen met Weight Watchers

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet: gezond afvallen met Weight Watchers 
*
Je wil eindelijk van je overtollig kilo's af, en je gewicht definitief onder controle houden. Er zijn ontelbare crashdieten, die ons stuk voor stuk spectaculaire resultaten beloven. Een dieet dat ons realistisch gewichtsverlies voorspelt, is ongetwijfeld het Weight Watchersdieet. Op wat is dit dieet gebaseerd, en is het wel zo gezond en doeltreffend als men ons wil doen geloven?

Volgens de verantwoordelijken van Weight Watchers gaat het hier niet om een dieet. Zij willen via een aangepast levenspatroon én een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding hun leden zo dicht mogelijk hun meest ideale gewicht laten benaderen. Recent werd het Weight Watchersdieet grondig aangepast. Is Weight Watchers de meest aangewezen manier om gezond en doeltreffend te vermageren, en wat vormt de basis van hun eksklusieve aanpak?

*Wekelijkse bijeenkomsten motiveren*
Eén van de belangrijkste steunpilaren van de Weight Watchers- aanpak zijn hun wekelijkse bijeenkomsten, waarop nauwgezet de gewichtsevolutie van iedereen in kaart wordt gebracht en de eventuele problemen van de voorbije week worden besproken. Maar dat is niet het hoofddoel van deze bijeenkomsten. Deze dienen vooral om iedereen extra te motiveren en te steunen in hun wedloop naar hun meest ideale gewicht.

*Waarde van voedings en drank omgezet in punten*
Een ander belangrijk aspect van de Weight Watchers is hun puntensysteem, dat recent grondig werd aangepast. Voor het bepalen van dit puntensysteem, baseerden de Weight Watchers zich tot voor kort op de caloriewaarde en het vetgehalte van alle voedingsproducten. Recent wijzigde men het geweer van schouder. Niet alleen het calorie- en vetgehalte bepalen immers de voedingswaarde van hetgeen we naar binnen werken. Het vezelgehalte en de concentraties aan eiwitten en koolhydraten zijn minstens even belangrijk. Voedingsmiddelen met gelijke caloriewaarden worden door ons lichaam immers niet altijd op dezelfde manier opgenomen. Daarbij komt nog dat we ook energie verbuiken wanneer we het opgenomen voedsel verteren.

*Af en toe zondigen mag*
Plezier beleven aan tafel staat centraal om gelijk welk dieet te doen slagen. Om dat te realiseren, kent het Weight Watcherssysteem nu ook extra punten toe naast de dagelijkse punten die we mogen verbuiken. 

We zijn vrij deze extra punten te gebruiken of niet. Af en toe mogen weight Watchers dus zondigen om hun meest ideale gewicht te bereiken. Op deze manier wil men het.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dit eigenlijk wel een goed dieet, je mag alles eten maar kleinere porties en heel gevarieerd en je mag eens zondigen als je je daarna maar terug aan de regels houdt en volgens mij is het een dieet dat je wel kan volhouden, het meest realistische dieet dus. En ja kost misschien centen voor de inschrijving enzo maar als je bv proteïne drankjes moet gaan halen dan kost het je ook een pak geld en ik vind dat helemaal niet lekker zo'n drankjes en als je een fruitdieet volgt dan kost het je ook veel geld, fruit is duur van tegenwoordig, alhoewel er toch een kilo of 7 fruit gegeten wordt bij ons op een week tijd, soms zelfs nog sneller.... maar gezond is het wel dus. En overlaatst stond er een artikel in de krant dat de jongeren meer drinken en minder fruit eten, bij mij toch niet hoor, als er geen fruit in huis meer is dan zijn ze niet goed gezind.... echtig echtig echtig waar...

----------


## dotito

Met dit dieet ben ik het nu wel eens mee eens  :Smile:  daar het inderdaad niet echt een dieet is maar een levensstijl......
En is ook zo dat je het kan aanpassen aan jouw eetgewoontes; en vooral dat je niet alles moet laten  :Big Grin: 


Ik doe het al enkele jaren en met goed resultaat!


En ja niet niet zo goedkoop, maar eens je u streefgewicht hebt bereikt mag je voor de rest van u leven gratis blijven komen. En dat met een verschil van 2 kg boven en 2 kilo onder u streefgewicht. 


Wat ik ook wel tof vind zijn de wekelijkse bijeenkomsten niet dat je altijd moet gaan, maar het geeft je toch een extra stimulans om de week goed te beginnen. En je behoud zo ook nog sociale contacten dat is ook leuk"toch".


In begin was het aanpassen, maar eens je het programma kent, en weet wat/hoeveel je mag eten, is het allemaal een gewoonte. Mijn leven is totaal veranderd met mijn 14 kilo minder, en daar ben ik ww zeer dankbaar voor. 


Ik zou het iedereen zeker aanraden.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

het ww dieet werkt zeker goed, ook op langere termijn.
alleen je moet wel zelfdicipline hebben om de punten gezond te gebruiken........
paar jaar geleden ben ik ook weer eens voor de 4e x opnieuw naar de ww gegaan en mocht per dag 18 punten opmaken, na een paar weken ging het al weer mis en ging ik mn punten iedere dag verspillen aan stukken appeltaart, met daarnaast vitamine tabletten.
dus ben weer gestopt bij de ww.
maar dat ligt dus aan mij en niet aan de ww.

----------


## wizzy

> *Dieet: gezond afvallen met Weight Watchers 
> *
> Je wil eindelijk van je overtollig kilo's af, en je gewicht definitief onder controle houden. Er zijn ontelbare crashdieten, die ons stuk voor stuk spectaculaire resultaten beloven. Een dieet dat ons realistisch gewichtsverlies voorspelt, is ongetwijfeld het Weight Watchersdieet. Op wat is dit dieet gebaseerd, en is het wel zo gezond en doeltreffend als men ons wil doen geloven?
> 
> Volgens de verantwoordelijken van Weight Watchers gaat het hier niet om een dieet. Zij willen via een aangepast levenspatroon én een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding hun leden zo dicht mogelijk hun meest ideale gewicht laten benaderen. Recent werd het Weight Watchersdieet grondig aangepast. Is Weight Watchers de meest aangewezen manier om gezond en doeltreffend te vermageren, en wat vormt de basis van hun eksklusieve aanpak?
> 
> *Wekelijkse bijeenkomsten motiveren*
> Eén van de belangrijkste steunpilaren van de Weight Watchers- aanpak zijn hun wekelijkse bijeenkomsten, waarop nauwgezet de gewichtsevolutie van iedereen in kaart wordt gebracht en de eventuele problemen van de voorbije week worden besproken. Maar dat is niet het hoofddoel van deze bijeenkomsten. Deze dienen vooral om iedereen extra te motiveren en te steunen in hun wedloop naar hun meest ideale gewicht.
> 
> ...


zal zeker proberen deze dieet, hoop dat het mijn metabolisme helpt verbeteren en tzt ook een beetje laat afvallen....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Wizzy! Heb je informatie nodig om je metabolisme op een gezond peil te brengen en zo overgewicht kwijt te spelen? Laat het me dan weten!

Succes!

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------

